# it's all over...but the motor!



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i took a break from working on it while i helped my son with some school projects and stuff... here's what's new:
before paint:








hands and arms painted:








the head








mocked up and in well:








i need a long black wig for her, and to hook up the motor to make her rise from the well.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. Can't wait to see it in motion.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looking really good. nice take on the flagstones instead of bricks, too.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice, hope you post a vid of it in motion!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks great. I have 3 questions....in the third photo, how did you get her to sit on that little scooter?jk What did you use for your flagstones? they look terrific. And what type of motor are you going to use? Looking forward to finished photos and video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like her color scheme - very "I'm cold and dead" looking.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

[email protected] sitting on the scooter! i never noticed that.
the flagstones are made from a foam-like padding material that the upper-end bicycles (Trek Madone's) in my husbands shop come wrapped in. bike shops throw this stuff away, all you have to do is ask for it and they'll give it to you! cut it into random shapes and hot-glue them on. a light spray of black spray paint adds accent color.
the motor is either going to be a rotisserie motor or the one i ripped out of my reindeer before i corpsed it, which ever one Danny decides to use. 
if i had to guess it'll probably be the deer motor


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

oh! and i added a little moss to the well yesterday:










i think it kicked it up a notch ;-)


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see finished!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice job, I look forward to seeing this prop in action!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking very good indeed.That is sure to creep some people out on halloween.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work, I love the Samara/Well type prop, it's one of my faves!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

here's a video of it's trial run. we're gonna give it a longer can shaft i think-for more up and down, less side to side movement.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking very good, i agree that a little higher movement up would look good, but of course it looks good now too. Great job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

excellent work can't wait to see the finished prop.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, but I afraid that that work bench in the photo is far to clean. Keep us posted on this project.


----------

